# Large Photo Printing



## decado (Jul 12, 2010)

Are there websites in which you can send your images to be printed much larger than your average home printer would do? I want to have like a 2'x6' panorama photo printed. Also, what is the biggest size (in 4x6 aspect) that you could print a 15mp image without losing any quality? Maybe 2'x6' would be too big (without stitching).


----------



## cestlefun17 (Jul 12, 2010)

I recommend Adoramapix (Adoramapix.com). You can get poster-size prints from them from digital files.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 12, 2010)

or buy a higher end imaging printers


----------



## IceEateer (Jul 12, 2010)

Just pick one from the dozen of online photo services out there.  I don't know about 2 by 6.  That'll just depend on the site.  For a comparison of the more popular services.

Digital Photo Printing Review 2010 - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## IceEateer (Jul 12, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> or buy a higher end imaging printers



I'm going to make the claim that buying a high end printer is not worth it and a waste of money.  For the cost of the printer, ink, and paper -- the marginal cost is a lot cheaper with an online photo service like Walmart.  Unless you print thousands of pictures a month and I'm talking tens of thousands or need instant printing -- the hypothetical person and OP is better off with one of these print services.  

In fact, just about 99.99% of all users here are better off a print service than buying a high end printer.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 12, 2010)

IceEateer said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > or buy a higher end imaging printers
> ...


 
Yeah I was gonna make a 2nd point (if the OP was going to run his/her own business...Print pictures on the spot


----------



## Brick (Jul 12, 2010)

Google rasterbator.  I've only printed off one shot (7 sheets of paper wide by 3 tall with all borders cut off and taped together so roughly 6'x2') and from across a room the quality looked pretty darn good (and this was using a 4mp camera).  Theoretically you can also create a custom paper size of 6'x2' and make it print one big image, but I've never tried that.  I've since changed to printing 20"x30"s at sams club (the largest they print) and framing them.


----------



## Juice (Jul 13, 2010)

Original size for my images for 15.1mp is 40"x60".


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2010)

You can print as big as you wish.

There will always be a 'quality loss' when printing larger, but you have to keep in mind that large prints are not meant to be viewed with your nose pressed up against them.  

Take billboards for example, ever see one (with a photo) close up?  It probably looks terrible, but from 20-50 feet away, it looks just fine.  The same applies to photos that you hang on your wall.  It may not look perfect when 1 foot away, but from 5 feet, it will look a lot better.

Besides, it's usually only us photo geeks who will pick on the resolution (or lack thereof)...most other people will just be impressed with the size (and the photo if it's a good one).


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are some places to get big prints made:

Luster Paper up to 58 x 150 inches.

Digital Arts Studio - For Photographers

Northlight Color- printing services

Photo Prints - Custom Canvas Prints, Custom Photo Frames


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Meridianpro.com offers their panoramix prints in 1:3 and 1:4 aspect ratios. All the way up to 30" by 120" . Never used them though.


----------



## luckyss (Jul 13, 2010)

mpix.com - they are actually having a sale on large format prints now.


----------



## decado (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------

